# overwhelmed with choices



## sheitan (Jun 29, 2010)

hi guys,

I have a 7yr old upper medium 50lb dog who needs the right food. She's on the inactive side which is about to change, flaky skin, sheds, stinks, and a flea here or there. I've never given her top tier food and need to do so because I'ved been reading on how it can turn a dog around when fed properly. I'm stuck between solid gold and totw. Could you guys recommend a good food.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Acana or Orijen. 

Period.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually, I feel Solid Gold or TOTW would be fine to start with. If she does well on one of those, great. That could be the beginning of your rotation lol. My daughter and son-in-law's German Shorthair Pointer female did fantastic on Wolfcub followed by Wolfking! Perfect teeth, shiny coat, good growth/weight, no smell to her at all. She's a little over two now and I think they've just transitioned her to another food (for cost only...still a high quality food, tho'). I've never used Solid Gold, except for their can food and Seameal, and TOTW did not agree with my four. Some of the foods I like to recommend are:

Grain Inclusive:
Blue Buffalo
Holistic Select
Wellness
Castor & Pollux
Canine Caviar
Fromm
Merrick and Whole Earth Farms
N.V. Prairie

Grain Free:
Blue Wilderness
CORE
Canine Caviar Venison
Fromm Surf & Turf
Orijen/Acana
TOTW
Natural Balance LID's (if needed for special issues)
Instinct


----------



## razor (Jun 27, 2010)

Overwhelmed, its a nightmare trying to find the best food! I am getting a 10 week old chesapeake in a month. Research is the way I made my final decision, and common sense. Take advice from everyone, and make YOUR own decision on what to go with. I am going with Acana puppy. I might change to Acana large puppy, well see have it goes. You cant beat Champion foods.:wink:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

What kind of food were you feeding your dog so we can get a starting point? Good that you are investigating exactly what is going into your pups system, so many are sold that they are feeding the best from commercials on t.v.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

its actually not very overwhelming.

there are very few choices.


----------



## sheitan (Jun 29, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> What kind of food were you feeding your dog so we can get a starting point? Good that you are investigating exactly what is going into your pups system, so many are sold that they are feeding the best from commercials on t.v.


regular run of the mill beneful (i know)


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

sheitan said:


> regular run of the mill beneful (i know)



don't feel bad. I was feeding Pedigree before I started my research.


----------



## sheitan (Jun 29, 2010)

didn't realize the garbage in all these name brand foods. I'm just looking at spending no more than 50$ on a 35lb bag of food for the month just a little stuck-I know to stay away from diamond products though


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

$50 will get you into a 30lbs bag of Acana. 

But note this....my guys are in the same weight range as yours....you will feed WAY less on Acana than any store food. My guys eat about 1 1/3 cups of food per day each. You will spend a bit more on the front end but its not nearly the incremental increase that it appears. Your bag of Acana will last twice as long as Beneful. 

I joke about Diamond but I will give it some credit....for those who are constrained financially....it does give a better option than any store brands like Pedigree or Beneful. Undoubtedly.


----------



## sheitan (Jun 29, 2010)

kevin thanks for your help, it is very much appreciated!

one more question: Getting her a bag tomorrow and still have some of her old food left; regardless of which brand I choose would you recommend mixing the new with the beneful, or just changing out right?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with Kevin all the way with the Orijen/Acana. You can't go wrong with either of these foods. They are the best of the best.

You will want to switch foods gradually. Start out very slow. Switching from Beneful to a superior grain free kibble will be a BIG change for your pup. Start out with just mixing a bit of the new food with the old. Do this for a day or so. If her stools stay firm, then add a bit more of the new food, etc. I would do this over a week or two depending on how she does with the change. If you switch too fast you can cause diarrhea and upset stomach. Some dogs take to the switch with no problems while others if switched too fast do have problems. When I switched my Pointer she did have a bit of gas (your girl may), but that's all.

You are doing a wonderful thing by getting your girl on a better food! You both will be so happy! :smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

excellent question. 

you definitely want to ease her into the new food, whatever you go with. 

I've seen all kinds of formulas for the switch. 

I recommend a very slow and gradual move...probably slower than most. 

Just ballpark....first week or so, I'd go about 25% new 75 % old food. 

2nd week...about 50/50

3rd week then move into 75/25

by week 4, you should be good on all new. Watch stools closely...they should start firming up after awhile. Your new food, especially Acana is far richer and more nutrient dense than anything your Dog has ever seen. You may see some soft stools, especially in the beginning. 


Like I said, my transition is pretty conservative. You can certainly try going quicker...just watch stools and see how he/she is doing.

One more note...don't worry about "starving" your dog. A 50 lb. Dog who is not super active can easily only need as little as a cup of food per day on a top food. DON'T worry about this...it will bother you in the beginning, thinking you are starving your Dog. You're not. OVERFEEDING your Dog is more towards abuse.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

orjien is a wonderful food, IF you can afford it.
Diamond foods (TOTW, Chicken soup, diamond naturals) have been the only thing i can afford other than crap foods. so they have been a true life saver for me.


----------



## chuckNashley (May 3, 2010)

Taste of the Wild is awesome and my Vizsla pup likes it so much better than Orijen and Acana. Although both are in my rotation.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

chuckNashley said:


> Taste of the Wild is awesome and my Vizsla pup likes it so much better than Orijen and Acana. Although both are in my rotation.



Chuck, I like McDonald's more than Fruit and Veggies. 

Point? :wink:


----------

